# Podcasting !



## Moonbaby (Aug 9, 2019)

Does anyone have one they’ve started ? 
I’m doing one with a friend and it’s been fun so far. 
Any recommendations? 
Love a good podcast for long drives. 

Any tips if you have started them ? 
Reason why you started it ? 

I want to interview people across this big continent of ours. I know you all have the stories to fill the time lol


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 9, 2019)

Moonbaby said:


> Does anyone have one they’ve started ?
> I’m doing one with a friend and it’s been fun so far.
> Any recommendations?
> Love a good podcast for long drives.
> ...



I don't have a podcast but they are fun to listen to. I used to listen to Evel Dick's podcast when he had it going. He was the Season 8 winner of Big Brother. Are you going to share you podcast on here. I'd listen. I think you have a good idea.


----------



## Moonbaby (Aug 9, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> I don't have a podcast but they are fun to listen to. I used to listen to Evel Dick's podcast when he had it going. He was the Season 8 winner of Big Brother. Are you going to share you podcast on here. I'd listen. I think you have a good idea.



I would if we had it out.

Thanks for the rec

I forgot to name the pods I enjoy 

Ten minute podcast 
Smodcast 
Tell em Steve Dave 
Your moms house 
The Pat down with Ms Pat
Tim Dillon is going to Hell
I only listen to the mountain goats 
The losers club : a Stephen king book pod


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ya know stp has a podcast.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 9, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Ya know stp has a podcast.



I did not know that. There is still so much on STP I've not even made it to. Would love to listen.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Aug 9, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Ya know stp has a podcast.



What really? I was just gong to say STP should have a podcast!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2019)

https://squattheplanet.com/podcast/
I'm not sure if that link will work for y'all but if not you can probably find the episodes on matts youtube channel? Or searching "squat the planet" on youtube. I guess I should of said stp had a podcast. I believe it's been put on hiatus as of a few months ago.


----------

